# Interesting Predicament, Any Help is appreciated.



## Former300lber (21 Jan 2014)

Good evening to everybody reading, I am currently in the processing stage of joining the CF as a Vehicle Technician, I've received my paper's, and I'm going through them as we speak, I will be hitting up the recruiting center tomorrow for more information into my predicament and what I should do, but I thought I might as well ask some of my fellow CF Enthusiasts the question before I head down there. 

I was born, and raised in Canada, however I was adopted at a very young age, both my biological parent's were both born here in Canada as far as I'm aware, the only problem is I do not have contact with them, never have, and never will, My adoptive mother has legal paper's or so she say's (She's not the most organized women in the world, so I doubt if she actually still possesses them) stating that I was adopted, with that being said on the security clearance form it ask's for all immediate relatives, Now here's the best part, Growing up, my adoptive mother never actually legally changed my last name (Don't ask me why, she say's the family was to broke to fork out the few hundred to do it), so I'm at lost to what I should do now? 

Let's assume she doesn't have the paper's, and I have no contact with my biological parent's, would I just write her down and my 2 adoptive brother's? (That's it for immediate family). 

This situation has been stressing me out for the last couple hour's because I know if I were somebody screening applications, this would raise suspicion, and I would love to have my application move as smoothly as possible, and I think this is going to cause problem's. 

I'm not worried about the CFAT, I'm not worried about the physical, or the Medical, I have all my professional references, and personal, I have all my document's, transcripts, eye glass prescription, everything you can think of, I got it. 

I have my CFAT on the 10th of Feb, and I'm told to bring in all these documents, if any of you can shed some light on my situation, that would be extremely appreciated, It's just to help put my mind at ease. 

Thank's for taking the time to read this, 

- Former.


----------



## The_Falcon (21 Jan 2014)

Write down whatever information you have available, and let the staff know the situation.  If they require further clarification, they will ask you for it.


----------



## Former300lber (21 Jan 2014)

^^

I appreciate that, I think I am over thinking everything, it's a curse or maybe a blessing, most likely a curse.


----------



## DAA (21 Jan 2014)

If you haven't written the CFAT yet, then there should be no requirement for you to even fill out any of those forms, let alone provide any of that information.  It was my understanding and from what I last heard, CFRC's are NOT to be asking for any of that info until after the CFAT or later and based on whether or not your application will proceed any further.


----------



## Former300lber (21 Jan 2014)

^^

Interesting that you say that, because I was informed that if I did NOT bring in the document's the CFRC sent me, I would be unable to write my CFAT. 

Infact this is from the e-mail they sent me after I had first contact.

"If you do not provide these documents the morning of your CFAT, you will not be permitted to write the test. Please note that if you do not show up for your appointment without contacting us, your file will automatically be closed."


----------



## DAA (21 Jan 2014)

Former300lber said:
			
		

> Interesting that you say that, because I was informed that if I did NOT bring in the document's the CFRC sent me, I would be unable to write my CFAT.
> Infact this is from the e-mail they sent me after I had first contact.
> "If you do not provide these documents the morning of your CFAT, you will not be permitted to write the test. Please note that if you do not show up for your appointment without contacting us, your file will automatically be closed."



I hear you, loud and clear.  What surprises me, is that at the present time, you have merely "applied" for the CF, no different than applying for any other job.  But yet, even before any testing or interviews, you are being asked to provide "personal information" which is used for either background checks and or reliability screening, with absolutely no guarantee of further processing.

In fact, I don't think even the Public Service of Canada asks for Reliability/Security Screening forms/information as part of the "initial" application process even where "testing" is required.  Maybe someone can correct me on this if I am wrong.......


----------



## Pusser (22 Jan 2014)

I cannot comment on what stage of the recruiting process you should be completing security clearance forms, but having been through the security clearance process many times, I can comment on what they're looking for.  A security check is a view into your life, which can include the places you've been, where you've worked an who you've known.  It does not include talking to people who don't know you.  I also believe that Canadian law makes it clear that adoptive parent, ARE your parents, especially if you have had no contact with your biological parents.  There are many folks in Canada paying child support for adopted children for which there is no blood connection.  As for the fact that your name is different from your parents,' no big deal.  This is not an uncommon situation by any means for a variety of reasons.

Simply fill out the forms and answer the questions.  List your adoptive parents as your parents.  If you don't know who your biological parents are, it likely means you don't know them and they don't know you; therefore, they are likely not part of the equation and should not affect your security clearance.  No need to worry at this point.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jan 2014)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I cannot comment on what stage of the recruiting process you should be completing security clearance forms, but having been through the security clearance process many times, I can comment on what they're looking for.  A security check is a view into your life, which can include the places you've been, where you've worked an who you've known.  It does not include talking to people who don't know you.  I also believe that Canadian law makes it clear that adoptive parent, ARE your parents, especially if you have had no contact with your biological parents.  There are many folks in Canada paying child support for adopted children for which there is no blood connection.  As for the fact that your name is different from your parents,' no big deal.  This is not an uncommon situation by any means for a variety of reasons.
> 
> Simply fill out the forms and answer the questions.  List your adoptive parents as your parents.  If you don't know who your biological parents are, it likely means you don't know them and they don't know you; therefore, they are likely not part of the equation and should not affect your security clearance.  No need to worry at this point.



First off; the OP is doing a Security Check, not a Security Clearance, and is more concerned about a criminal and credit check.  He will have to bring in a Birth Certificate, and that may raise some questions to which he will have to explain.  It should not be a big deal at this stage as long as there is a valid explanation provided.   When it does come to the member doing a Security Clearance later in his/her career more will be required.  

To the OP:  If at all possible, have your Legal Guardians/parents find any and all documents they may have reference your adoption for the sole purpose of clearing up any questions that may arise.  The more you can provide the CFRC, the less problems/fewer delays you will run into.


----------



## Former300lber (22 Jan 2014)

Thank's guy's, I'm not so worried about them finding anything wrong with my credit, or criminal background, as I have no criminal background, and my credit is superb, from what the bank's have told me anyway's, and the constant push to increase my limits, and pre qualified loan's probably are a good indicator as well.  ;D, I'll bring in all the relevant paper's that I can find, and just be as honest as I can be with them, if I don't know something, well that's life and I don't know, so I'll just fill out the paper's as I would any other time.

I have done a security check before with the Government for my current job, as I work in a lot of government building's, including the Mint, so I'm sure if I got cleared for that, I should have no problem with this security check, Like I said I think I'm just over thinking it because it is the military, and I'm so keen on there security measure's to be a bit more thorough, but at the same time I'm only 22 year's old, It's not like I have a lot of history anyways. 

Thank's for all the replies, I really appreciate it, and good luck to everybody!

I love how quickly this is moving along for me, and I hope to be at BMQ come spring time, but I'll just hurry up and wait!


----------



## Delaney1986 (23 Jan 2014)

I'm adopted too. My biological Mother was born in Canada but lives in Texas. I don't know who my biological Father is. I wasn't asked anything until my interview stage - and medical - as I don't really know my family medical history. I just told them what I know, I don't have much contact with her. I just came clean and that was all there is to it. I never had to present any paperwork proving who I "belong" to.

Obviously your experience may vary but honest and complete disclosure has worked for me so just tell the truth when they ask you. Don't stress too much.

Good luck with your application!


----------



## blackberet17 (23 Jan 2014)

Delaney1986 is bang on. Honesty = best policy.

One thing you can do, is prep as best you can, as George said. Gather any and all documents ahead of time.

My dad emigrated to Canada back in the '70s, so when it came time to list all my immediate relatives per one of the forms, I had done the leg work. I also provided (probably unnecessarily, but I too was over-thinking at the time) a letter outlining the difficulty I had in tracking down all the "immediate" relatives the form wanted, since they all lived in Europe (or were deceased).

Don't stress. If something comes back, just tackle it then. But be honest.


----------



## Former300lber (23 Jan 2014)

Once again, thank you everybody! You guy's have definitely put my mind at ease, I am just going to go in with everything I have, and when asked just explain my situation, it will be up to there discretion what they want to do next, I will just be 100% honest. 

So very excited to get this ball on the roll!


----------

